# Where to get Bersa 380 extended 9-round mag spring?



## chip80 (Feb 11, 2011)

Does anybody know where I can get a replacement magazine spring for my Bersa 380 Thunder? It's for the 9 round extended magazine. The slide started failing to lock out after the last shot and I can see it's a weak magazine spring. 7 round mag spring is strong and the slide locks out every time after the last shot.


----------



## gschnarr (Jan 26, 2009)

Give Eagle imports a call Warranty and Service Centers. They should be able to get you one. If you are the original owner, is should be under warrentee. You can also go to Bersa Chat Forum for more help.


----------



## chip80 (Feb 11, 2011)

Eagle Imports has the 9 round mag spring and is sending it to me.


----------



## gschnarr (Jan 26, 2009)

Besides being a very reliable, accurate and well made pistol, if there is a problem, it is taken care of by Bersa. No wonder they are popular.


----------

